# Topics > Agriculture >  Lely Discovery 90 S, mobile barn cleaner, Lely Astronaut A4, Lely Holding, Maassluis, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lely Holding

----------


## Airicist

Lely Discovery 90 S mobile barn cleaner

Published on Apr 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Lely Discovery - How it works

Published on Jun 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Lely Discovery 120 Collector - сlean and сollect

Published on Sep 12, 2016




> A clean barn floor results in less manure in the cubicles and cleaner hooves, tails and udders. This prevents hygiene-related claw and udder infections and promotes the healthy natural behaviour of the cows, which in turn lets you determine their fertility more efficiently. Today, there still isn’t a good solution for clearing solid barn floors. That is why Lely developed the Discovery 120 Collector: a revolutionary robot designed for solid floors that takes the manure away rather than scraping it. This not only results in a cleaner floor, but also prevents the cows from standing in manure up to their dew claws, as is the case when a manure scraper is used.

----------


## Airicist

Lely Discovery 120 Collector - animation

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> The Discovery Collector is specifically designed for barns with solid floors and takes a revolutionary diverse approach when compared to traditional manure scrapers. The Collector does not push manure, but vacuums it. This makes the build-up of manure – in which cows stand – a thing of the past. This not only makes for a cleaner floor, it also ensures the cows’ hooves remain cleaner. This improves both cow health and the well-being of the animals.

----------


## Airicist

Lely Discovery 120 Collector - customer story - Siebren Woudstra

Published on Nov 15, 2016

----------

